
This is why I respect Patagonia - alexdong
http://www.patagonia.com/blog/2017/01/the-outdoor-industry-loves-utah-does-utah-love-the-outdoor-industry/
======
DrScump
Original title: "The Outdoor Industry Loves Utah; Does Utah Love the Outdoor
Industry?"

